# chautaqua?



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone been up there lately? looking for a water temp if someone has one.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

might be heading up sunday. will let you know


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you're on Facebook, look up hogan's hut. They put out a weekly report of all things Chautauqua.


----------



## Finster (Jun 19, 2013)

Surface temp 59. Staying at camp Chautauqua. No perch or walleye yet.


----------



## kovach63 (Aug 12, 2008)

Was just up there from Thursday - Sunday. I was reading about 61 degrees the whole time. Weather didn't cooperate much but we had a great time.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

2 weeks til my annual trip up there. I'm in research mode now. Can't wait!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> 2 weeks til my annual trip up there. I'm in research mode now. Can't wait!


you plan to fish North or South basin? What are you targeting? Several of us OGF'ers will be there the first few weeks of June, many with experience on the lake. We can, and should, share success we may expect or experience.

Good luck up there!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

We stay at a cabin on the north basin and usually we just crush the largemouth but this year we are going to make a real effort to get on the smallies. Trying to figure out locations still for that so if anybody has any tips.. Also with the Muskie season opening early this year I'm sure we will be chasing the esox on more than one occasion.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> We stay at a cabin on the north basin and usually we just crush the largemouth but this year we are going to make a real effort to get on the smallies. Trying to figure out locations still for that so if anybody has any tips.. Also with the Muskie season opening early this year I'm sure we will be chasing the esox on more than one occasion.


Interestingly, the better LM bite is in the south basin, if that is your preference. North is definitely a better SM bite. I cannot comment on the musky bite. I've caught a few up there, and there are tons there, but i've never targeted them...like other bodies of water, if you want to catch musky, target bass! lol


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Our cabin is south end of north basin and largemouth is almost always stellar in the bay where we are but more I read and talk to guys on here I see the smallies are not too far north from us and it's just a matter of getting off the banks/docks and searching for em. We've ran into one smaller musky while chucking spinnerbaits into weed pockets but I know that lake has a good population of big fish so we will see.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Our cabin is south end of north basin and largemouth is almost always stellar in the bay where we are but more I read and talk to guys on here I see the smallies are not too far north from us and it's just a matter of getting off the banks/docks and searching for em. We've ran into one smaller musky while chucking spinnerbaits into weed pockets but I know that lake has a good population of big fish so we will see.


Place I stay at is southern end of North Basin also on the West shore kind of across from Long Point and Warners. The smallies I get have generally been hanging around a few deeper docks or a couple rock shoals or gravel beds I hit . I haven't managed to find that deeper water rock pile yet.  I hear they are there in the North Basin and when you find them the SM are generally there. Maybe this trip...if I can pull myself away from the docks and grass long enough!!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

heidlers said:


> Place I stay at is southern end of North Basin also on the West shore kind of across from Long Point and Warners. The smallies I get have generally been hanging around a few deeper docks or a couple rock shoals or gravel beds I hit . I haven't managed to find that deeper water rock pile yet.  I hear they are there in the North Basin and when you find them the SM are generally there. Maybe this trip...if I can pull myself away from the docks and grass long enough!!


Sounds like our homebases are very close. Our cabin is on a canal off of Whitney Bay. This is the 5th time up there for me but honestly I do not know the lake that well. It is a buddy's dad who owns the cabin and he lets us stay there 1 week each year. Its not easy getting away from the docks and the grass. I have the same problem.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Water 62-66. Smallies on beds big time. There are hardly any weeds yet. Got blown off the lake by noon today


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

kingfisher42 said:


> Water 62-66. Smallies on beds big time. There are hardly any weeds yet. Got blown off the lake by noon today


Which basin you fishing kingfisher?


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Which basin you fishing kingfisher?


Both.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Water dropped over 10 degrees today from Tuesday


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

kingfisher42 said:


> Water dropped over 10 degrees today from Tuesday


Ouch. Going to drop a few more probably this week with the cool evenings. How long are you up there for?


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

heidlers said:


> Ouch. Going to drop a few more probably this week with the cool evenings. How long are you up there for?


back today. buddy with me is ranger for mwcd. had to be back for holiday weekend. heading up on 31st with dad then for the week


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

kingfisher42 said:


> back today. buddy with me is ranger for mwcd. had to be back for holiday weekend. heading up on 31st with dad then for the week


Buddies and I will be up there on the 2nd for the week. Let's hope they are in a chewing kind of mood!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

kingfisher42 said:


> back today. buddy with me is ranger for mwcd. had to be back for holiday weekend. heading up on 31st with dad then for the week


Kingfisher, I'll get up there some time the morning of the 2nd and be there until dark on the 4th. Still have the red Tracker. Probably see you up there.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

tan/maroon fisher marshhawk with a 90 merc


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have 2 buddies that went up today. "Claimed" 40+ bass. (I know it's possible, but...) and did have pictures of 2 over 4#'s (legit). All pictures were largemouth and appeared to be south basin. No other details given...


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

any reports from over the long weekend? we will be there in a week and i'll try to report on conditions and what not when i am there. targeting smallies, largies and muskie probably mostly northern basin for us.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> any reports from over the long weekend? we will be there in a week and i'll try to report on conditions and what not when i am there. targeting smallies, largies and muskie probably mostly northern basin for us.


Hit the south end docks (from Smith Brothers, south but on the east side) for large mouth. You won't be disappointed. I was just there yesterday, water temp was 61 degrees, +100 per day per boat with a couple of guys who know how to skip a Senko is very doable.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

just a heads up for anyone fishing chautauqua next couple days...bite is going to get tough. The fish have been informed I am on my way and have all started stockpiling food and seeking shelter!!b


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

LOL. might get rough cause they getting pounded by storms tonight. said over an inch in hour. plus rain all day tomorrow. wonder just wait and leave monday morning.....


----------



## GT37 (Jun 7, 2010)

I will be heading up in the morning thru wednesday , not sure what to expect with all this rain and cold front but with 3 girls in travel softball you have to take free days when you can. I will post 2maro night on lake conditions and how we did.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

GT37 said:


> I will be heading up in the morning thru wednesday , not sure what to expect with all this rain and cold front but with 3 girls in travel softball you have to take free days when you can. I will post 2maro night on lake conditions and how we did.



thx GT. I'll get up there tomorrow morning. Interested to hear about conditions you find.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

We got one guy pulling into our camp this morning and then 3 of us heading up tmrw morning. Good luck everyone


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yesterday surface temp was 71 degrees at the bridge. Water was still pretty clear when we left at 2 pm, even though they did get a bunch of rain Saturday night.


----------



## GT37 (Jun 7, 2010)

Tough day , water temps between 64-67. Picked up some fish on senkos and brush hogs . No real pattern to speak of . 2maro's a new day . Good luck to all .


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Buddy was out yesterday. Also said tough. He was mainly looking for muskies but noted a lot of empty bass beds with catfish scavenging. Few more of us be up there by early afternoon today.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

HORRIBLE day today! One lousy dink smallie at 7am, then nothing. Threw for Muskie in the afternoon. Had a couple follows, saw 5-6 others- one was easily 50"+... A MONSTER!


----------



## GT37 (Jun 7, 2010)

We left for home on wednesday,We have had better yrs. tues we caught about 20 fish between myself and my brother, we put each fish on the scale as we had a small buddy tourney with some friends, total weight for the day around 41lbs. of those 20 fish only 3 were smallies, I did get a 4.5 lb LM. It was a tough bite, most fish were off docks, tried the weeds with not much luck. never left the south end had some guys fishing north end with no luck.Not sure how the past couple days went for the guys still there but hope things got better , as always good luck and stay safe.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

You all should read the general regulations . You are not allowed to fish for bass even if releasing them during closed season. Warden called us on that years ago. First rule on the general regs.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

lol. no you should read the regs. cause they changed that years ago


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Artificial lures and C&R only


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

fishnmachine said:


> You all should read the general regulations . You are not allowed to fish for bass even if releasing them during closed season. Warden called us on that years ago. First rule on the general regs.



Know your regs before making a comment on them. Below is directly from http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor

*Species  * *Open Season  Min. Length   Daily Limit*
Black Bass
largemouth/smallmouth 3rd Sat. in June through Nov. 30 12" 5
Dec. 1 - Fri. preceding the 3rd Sat. in June Catch and release only Artificial lures only


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Tough week but managed a few good ones.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Tough week but managed a few good ones.
> View attachment 187665
> View attachment 187666
> View attachment 187667
> ...


Those are nice fish! Congrats...particularly during a week by which most accounts was a tough one!


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Talked to warden....you are correct...said bass people had some good lobbyists...i didn't want to see anyone get burned...good luck to all...


----------

